# My First NDs!



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are the cuties!


----------



## HerdMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

They are adorable! You will have so much fun!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwww  Are there 2 or 3?


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

There is 2, the pale gold one is a doeling and the other a wether... I want milk but I thought it would be best to start with baby steps


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

The doeling has become my little buddy, she goes with me everywhere


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Awwwwww I think my heart just melted.


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks, she loves riding in the car as long as she can lay in my lap (it's going to be fun when she's bigger..) I like going through drive throughs, and seeing the persons reaction


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that wether is way too cute! Both are, but he really gets me


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh yes he's adorable, he's always making me laugh


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! They are both adorable. I got my two ND doelings this Spring also. I am surprised at how much they love to cuddle! I spend a lot of time with them sleeping in my lap.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

megadeana said:


> Thanks, she loves riding in the car as long as she can lay in my lap (it's going to be fun when she's bigger..) I like going through drive throughs, and seeing the persons reaction


That never gets old! Peggy Sue is 2.5 now and I still love the looks I get when I take her through the drive-thru or when I walk her out on a leash.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> That never gets old! Peggy Sue is 2.5 now and I still love the looks I get when I take her through the drive-thru or when I walk her out on a leash.


Lol this is so going to be me when I get my doeling! I will probably be taking that poor thing anywhere and everywhere. Hope my parents don't get too angry when I sneak her into the house....


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> Lol this is so going to be me when I get my doeling! I will probably be taking that poor thing anywhere and everywhere. Hope my parents don't get too angry when I sneak her into the house....


My husband was upset when she spent the night in our house a few nights ago, but he got over it when she started playing with our 3 cavalier King Charles spaniels. It was hilarious!


----------

